# W-10 20H2



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is anyone else going through the infernally slow upgrade to W-10, version 20H2? It has been trying to download for 2 days, gets to about 88%, then "fails". Nothing else works for over a few seconds as it is draining CPU, memory, and disk space. Took me 3 minutes to type this.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A lot issues if you search '20h2 failed to download'


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

FINALLY !! It loaded and installed. Gee. what a slow process.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I just looked and it's the version I'm on, had no problems with the installation.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, took forever to download and install.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I dont update windows 10, unless forced too (usually because a new game I want to play requires it. I believe I am still on 1809 or whatever.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

It is highly recommended that we all go past that update. It is an entirely new Version of Windows 10.
Lots of better security and stability.


----------

